# Curly tail hair on doe...suggestions for show clip or groom



## rosebayridgefarm (Jan 18, 2014)

My Nigerian doeling, to be shown next week, was born with wavy fur on her tail & rear legs. The legs clipped down fine. The tail....makes her look like a bichon frise (dog)...This is the paintbrush cut. I can use a straightening iron. Any other suggestions? If it curls back up is it an automatic DQ? 
I have no idea why each attachment gets turned in a different direction during upload btw.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would trim it a little more.


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

Could you use some hairspray on it after you straighten it or maybe comb some hair gel trough it?
She looks adorable with the curly tail to bad you cant just show her with it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree I would trim a bit more, and then trim straight across on the top


----------



## rosebayridgefarm (Jan 18, 2014)

I will do all of those things, and will straighten it more with heat, then add the hair spray. Thanks.


----------



## rosebayridgefarm (Jan 18, 2014)

Update: now her tail hair is clipped almost to the end, and the brushy tup is nice & short. With gel, it looks just like a fan brush  Now to get her to stand still for showing!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Glad you got the tail under control. Good look showing.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I liked the fluffy tail look! That was cute! :ROFL:


----------



## penguinacres (Jan 21, 2014)

Haha, I love the fluff photo though! What a cute and unique doeling!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

